# Oats and testosterone



## robw787 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi I heard that eating Oats can help to raise testosterone levels. I was wondering, if I ate oats everyday for 6 weeks, what pct should I do? my mate said he can get hold of some clomide and nolbadex for me.........what do you think?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

FFS:lol:


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG this is crazy..I was just searching the net on this topic!!

See, I heard avena sativa a herb from oats increases testosterone and when I used to eat porridge everything was good

However, since I started to eat a lot of raw oats, grinded up it seems Im not so horny anymore

Therefore, I Was wondering if raw oats and all the fibre reduces tesosterone?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wtf? :lol:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Where's Hackskii?


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

yeah, robw787, all you gotta do is mix the oats with a little citric acid, boil it on a spoon, and then inject it and you'll get about 500mg/ml oats


----------



## bensation (Dec 20, 2008)

Cornflakes is allways good pct for oats.


----------



## bensation (Dec 20, 2008)

1 bowl aday for 2 weeks,then 2 bowls a week for a month should be ok


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Didn't OP just get a thread lock?

Mate.... come on..


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

My head hurts reading this.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Check out the OP's first ever post on this site.

What a way to introduce yourself.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

you should run the oats 2 weeks on 2 weeks off and repeat i think. you can pulse cycle it too. watch your blood pressure though as oats is known to lower cholesterol. for pct i recommend honey nut cheerios


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Poe? Or just taking the p!ss?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

oats gave me gyno


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

if i dont drink oats daily i get serious limp d1ck


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I think if you eat oats while wearing ablue t shirt you raise test by 200% lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

why blue? i would thought red tbh. more of a alpha colour. blue is a bit gay


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

robw787 said:


> Hi I heard that eating Oats can help to raise testosterone levels. I was wondering, if I ate oats everyday for 6 weeks, what pct should I do? my mate said he can get hold of some clomide and nolbadex for me.........what do you think?


How long have you been training? Might be worth trying to build more of a physique naturally before you consider oats.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

robw787 said:


> Hi I heard that eating Oats can help to raise testosterone levels. I was wondering, if I ate oats everyday for 6 weeks, what pct should I do? my mate said he can get hold of some clomide and nolbadex for me.........what do you think?


Knobs get banned


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> you should run the oats 2 weeks on 2 weeks off and repeat i think. you can pulse cycle it too. watch your blood pressure though as oats is known to lower cholesterol. for pct i recommend honey nut cheerios


I actually spit my stella artois out reading this :lol:


----------

